# I have some questions about goats I hope you can answer!



## reingnarok (Apr 10, 2015)

I have a 3/2 month doe and I love her! and because of that I need to know somethings first! (she's been only one week with me)

1- She being 3/2 month old needs milk? Her mother died when she was born and we met about 1 week ago and even though she eats everything in our garden and some special food I'm still a little worried about that, since I was told she still needed milk. Does she need it? what formula or milk should I use for her?

2- Campanita and my dogs seem to get along. the firsts days she only followed my female dog (they connected the first time they met) and completly ignored me. But the past days I have improved a lot my relationship to her, so my question is: will she eventually follow/ stop being shy to me? why does she follow my dog and not me?

3- Is headbutting something that has to be teached? I want her to protect herself so I don't know if to awake her natural instincts I have to show her a few examples first ( Me and my sister started headbutting in front of her lol)

4- Is there any special care/ advice I need to know about goats?

5- Is it true that chilli peppers are good for goats?


----------



## buckybum (Mar 25, 2015)

We really need to know if she is 2 or 3 mo. Old
If she is 2 Months old give her a bottle of 100°f milk at bedtime
Red cap cows milk would be fine this late in the game.

If she is 3 months old, she is more or less weaned.

I don't know why she has bonded to your dog. Unless she bonded to a dog before she was your goat.
Make friends with her, slowly but surely. Try using patience and food. Try raisins or frosted mini wheats... 
Please don't encourage head butting! You need to make sure she is safe.
I assume she has horns. ... I don't recommend horns.
They are very bad for her and you.
Chain her out if possible, or pen her up.
If you make a pen for her and she has horns. Use 2×4 twisted wire goat fence or 2×4 stock panels if she has horns. If she doesn't, have horns, use 4×4 fencing (cheaper)

Did she get her colostrum after birth?
Get her a CD&t shot.
Have her vet checked.
Read a book or 2 about goat husbandry.
Resist the urge to give her extra grain.
To help you more I need to know how you got her and any additional info you might have. 
Do you know the breed of goat?


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't give her chili peppers. She doesn't need them and I've never heard about them being good for goats. Take some time and read this website I'm about to link. They provide a lot of good info on goat care and it is very well written, clear, and concise: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm

Congrats on your first goat! Ask questions, any you may have. I'm still learning new things all the time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1- She being 3/2 month old needs milk? Her mother died when she was born and we met about 1 week ago and even though she eats everything in our garden and some special food I'm still a little worried about that, since I was told she still needed milk. Does she need it? what formula or milk should I use for her? If she is 2 months she may need the bottle still, what breed is she?

2- Campanita and my dogs seem to get along. the firsts days she only followed my female dog (they connected the first time they met) and completly ignored me. But the past days I have improved a lot my relationship to her, so my question is: will she eventually follow/ stop being shy to me? why does she follow my dog and not me? Dogs have 4 legs and mimic goats to her, if they are not LGD's do not leave them with her. It is wise to get her a goat buddy. As to you, give her some time. With love and a few treats, she will warm up to you. No peppers.

3- Is headbutting something that has to be teached? I want her to protect herself so I don't know if to awake her natural instincts I have to show her a few examples first ( Me and my sister started headbutting in front of her lol) Do not teach head butting, you do not want her doing it to you, bad habit. If she is threatened she will do it, but if she is over taken, it won't do her much good anyway. Keeping her in a safe place at night or when you cannot watch her is best.

4- Is there any special care/ advice I need to know about goats? At 2 weeks old you can start her on creep feed, a good protein grain made for goats or cattle and have loose salt and minerals out free choice. A good Alfalfa is good for her. With All new feed start out gradually, then increase slowly as time goes by. Milk if she is still too young.

Draft free shelter and a buddy.
Fresh water.
Room to play.
Have antibiotics
Thermometer
Probiotics
wormers
CD&T vaccine to give her at around 2 to 3 months old.
Hoof trimmers
Lice treatment
Rope/ collar for walks, vaccines, shots or trimming.
Vit B complex 
Goat brush
Love 
There is so much more but some of these are for when she gets older.
 
5- Is it true that chilli peppers are good for goats?[/QUOTE] No they are not


----------



## Peggy1689 (Oct 17, 2014)

*simple advice*

Your new goat will learn to love you also. Not to worry.

All goats head butt. Mine came by it naturally. I worried at first about it, but now I realize that is natural.

No peppers. Try sweet grain as a special treat instead or else good hay.
Don't feed her on the ground because she might pick up diseases from the dirt.

Provide lots of water and keep her in at nite away from the predators.

Good luk!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Why not chili peppers? Mine will eat chili and jalapeno peppers. They are high in Vit C and fiber. It's one of the veggies mine do eat.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Why not chili peppers? Mine will eat chili and jalapeno peppers. They are high in Vit C and fiber. It's one of the veggies mine do eat.


That is very interesting. I've not heard about peppers and goats before. I was just replying to the OP's idea about peppers being especially good for them. My favorite fruits/veggies to give mine are: beets, carrots, apples, fava bean pods, squash, pumpkin, kale(in limited amounts).

I find that mine don't like new things at first, but once they get used to them they love them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Chilli Peppers and jalapeno's, can be hotter for some and some cannot tolerate even 1 bite, those who are not use to it can get a bad reaction, it burns and can make them swell up. It cannot be an unpleasant experience for goats, especially if they have never had it. It takes some getting use to. For me, I rather find other means to give Vit C and fiber. It isn't a natural feed source.

I would also be careful as the rumen with abrupt changes, can cause issues.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The first day I came here, someone posted that goats don't get the burning sensation from eating peppers and was suggesting it as a way to warm up hypothermic goats.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Last year, our bottle babies broke into our porch where my pepper and tomato plants were growing. One of the little ones ate part of a pepper in her glee. The glee was short-lived and a full half hour of screaming ensued afterward. I'm not saying that's a typical reaction, but if your goat hasn't had peppers before, I wouldn't start feeding them straight to her.


----------



## HollyM (Feb 2, 2015)

My first peice of advice is to not keep a goat by themselves - they need a buddy, you need a second goat for many reaons. Companionship and protection mainly.
Secondly - do NOT chain her up. I do not think getting any animal and chaining them up is fair. This can also be dangerous. 
Goats are a lot harder to take care of than you'd expect. There are things they cannot eat, things they need in their diet etc. If you google and ask questions (while providing information so we can answer) you will be able to build up some sound knowledge


----------



## buckybum (Mar 25, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Why not chili peppers? Mine will eat chili and jalapeno peppers. They are high in Vit C and fiber. It's one of the veggies mine do eat.


The goat seems a little young for peppers I think.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

She needs a buddy. Preferably another goat. They are herd animals and get lonely easily. When I bought I got momma and 2 kids. They were still looking for other goats to hang out with. So I bought Annabelle. All has settled down and it seems to be working pretty well. For a while a Super Soaker was needed to keep them from fighting. Now Rosie is herd queen and Annabelle is a buddy to the kids. It all works.

You don't have to teach head butting, it will come naturally. It's part of being a goat. Not really a great part but they definitely know how to do that on their own. Before I bought my doe, Rosie, I watched her headbutt her previous owner in the butt. She was not pleased. :ram:

Mine are never chained up. They have a screened porch with dog houses and open pasture with a 6ft fence around it. They have about an acre. I have Nigerian Dwarfs.

I've never heard of the peppers thing.


----------

